# Grandson's Awesomest Grilled Pork Chops



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 2, 2014)

*13 year old teaching 9 year old with 13 year old's abbreviated instructions.

"You have to place them exactly correct so let me show you how."




"See, place them like this so none overlap and all fit".




"Ok 3 minutes. Turn the grill to medium and and you flip them"




"That's to slow, do it fast or you will lose all the heat in the grill."




"Ok, 140 degrees, you take them off."


 
*

*"Man we are awesomest grillers"*


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2014)

Fantastic!  Gotta keep the younger generations involved so the art is not lost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2014)

That is just priceless.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful!   Loved it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2014)

That's great! I wish I'd had an older sibling to teach me.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome...keep those young ones involved like Andy said.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 2, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like they had a fun time depositing another memory in the bank. You'll all have fun looking back on this over the years. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 4, 2014)

Bringing them up right! I know you are proud of them.Thanks for sharing those great pics with us.


----------

